# Shoes



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I remember an older person once saying that if you want to know about a man's financial situation, look at his shoes, and the majority of the time they'll tell you what you need to know. Good shoes cost more than other clothing. A man trying to impress might buy an expensive suit, but be unable to afford expensive shoes, so this tells us that such a man is probably stretched financially and trying to give the appearance of wealth. A man with scruffy clothes but expensive shoes is someone who has wealth but doesn't care to show off. What do you think, are shoes a good indicator of wealth? Or is this an outdated idea that might have applied in the past but is no longer true?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I think that's a notion that predates credit cards. Nowadays any social climber can buy a $60,000 suit and a $20,000 pair of shoes and pay it off over a number of years. I don't think clothes tell you anything about someone's wealth, they just tell you the extent to which appearance matters to them.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> I remember an older person once saying that if you want to know about a man's financial situation, look at his shoes, and the majority of the time they'll tell you what you need to know. Good shoes cost more than other clothing. A man trying to impress might buy an expensive suit, but be unable to afford expensive shoes, so this tells us that such a man is probably stretched financially and trying to give the appearance of wealth. A man with scruffy clothes but expensive shoes is someone who has wealth but doesn't care to show off. What do you think, are shoes a good indicator of wealth? Or is this an outdated idea that might have applied in the past but is no longer true?


Not entirely sure about this - shoes as a barometer of financial means. But, I do see that many of the admin types at my workplace invest in expensive shoes, that are shined often - and it *does* make a statement. Shoes are noticed. As a teacher, I find myself wondering whether to buy the comfortable, ergonometric, soft heel shoe (because I'm often on my feet or walking alot), or the pleasant looking, patent leather, hard heel shoe. I have a pair of each.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Good shoes last years I'd never buy cheap shoes, the measure of a tree is in the roots read the shoes that hold the man.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I spent from 1967 to 1978 training and working as a "shoe cutter" in a Florsheim Shoes factory.

The older guys "in the trade" actually came to work in a white shirt and tie.

Florsheim were considered "high quality" shoes that business men wore. Anyone remember the "wing tips"..........lol.

Those shoes were so well made, from the finest leather possible, to the best stitching........that they lasted for decades.

Quality shoes fostered an entire industry of cobblers, who replaced the soles and heels on shoes.

Today, most are made cheaply and are throwaways.

I still think a person in a nice suit and scuffy looking shoes.............gives a poor appearance.

Just remember.........."When all the world is a black tuxedo.........you don't want to be a pair of brown shoes"...............lol


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Good shoes don't have to be expensive, though. In the early 1980s I spent $25 on a pair of black dress shoes from the Rockport factory outlet in Massachusetts. They're the only dress shoes I've ever bought -- I still wear them with my suit and they still look great. I've had them resoled many times, but the leather looks good as new. If you're just going for basic black dress shoes there's no need to buy top of the line.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

A little off topic, but I am going to the States at Christmas, and was wondering how much cheaper are shoes in the US in general?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

brad said:


> Good shoes don't have to be expensive, though. In the early 1980s I spent $25 on a pair of black dress shoes from the Rockport factory outlet in Massachusetts. They're the only dress shoes I've ever bought -- I still wear them with my suit and they still look great. I've had them resoled many times, but the leather looks good as new. If you're just going for basic black dress shoes there's no need to buy top of the line.


I just bought a pair of shoes and hiker-style boots at our Rockport Outlet Store in Kitchener. Saved a bundle compared to normal retail Rockports.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Along the same lines, what are your favorite brands? I'm currently using Hush puppies, but I also like Clarke's.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

FrugalTrader said:


> Along the same lines, what are your favorite brands? I'm currently using Hush puppies, but I also like Clarke's.


I find Hush Puppies to lack enough stiffness and torsion control on the sole and to have sole material that I usually don't like. I like grippy soles and solid shoes. Rockport, some models are good. For outdoor shoes and sandals, hikers, definitely Merrell.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Shoes I go with Josef Seibel, hiking boots I bought Meindl Hiking Boots a couple of years ago great boot.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Cal said:


> A little off topic, but I am going to the States at Christmas, and was wondering how much cheaper are shoes in the US in general?


For running shoes it's substantial. I was in Lawrence, KS a few weeks ago. In an independent running store the shoes I bought here for $150-160 were less than $100 a pair in a comparable store. If you know your prices you may be able to do well.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

mind_business said:


> I just bought a pair of shoes and hiker-style boots at our Rockport Outlet Store in Kitchener. Saved a bundle compared to normal retail Rockports.


It's the one on Weber just north of Waterloo, right? I've been there.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I sold shoes for almost 8 or 9 years, and I think that many people will not know the difference upon look in cheap shoes and good shoes as long as they are both well maintained. Really good shoes are easier to maintain, in terms of shining them, and resoling them (if you can find a good shoe repair). You can get a good wing tip and a cheap wing tip (yes, I remember them and you can still buy them), and they would look fairly close. I remember selling the Florsheims and Bostonians for $100+, and you could get a knock off that looked really close for $29.99, the difference was usually at least 5-10 times in how long they last. 

I do remember that one of my old managers said he always looked at the persons shoes before hiring them. The reason was that if the shoes were not in good repair, it showed a lack of attention in detail and pride in work. I remember to always have really good shoes for interviews ever since. 

CAL: Yes, it is so much cheaper in the US for shoes. I usually try not to buy any shoes here. Depending on where you go, and what styles you like, there are better deals there. I usually get my shoes for at least 30% less for the ones that I am looking for a specific brand that doesn't go on sale here, or for the cheap ones, I will pick up shoes for under $20. 

What kind of shoes are you looking for? (I'm a little obsessive in shoes, so do a lot of cross border shopping for myself and husband)


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont have a favourite brand but I shun low end ones. I have been wearing a pair of Merrell (first time) for the past 2 years and loving it. When I was working I also liked my Johnston & Murphy's black leather. 

+1 on the Rockport outlet @ Kitchener. Got one there early this year when I was visiting St Jacob's Village.

I won't shop online for shoes because I believe every design have a different pattern & cut and the same size doesn't mean it will fit me well, IMO.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are looking for a shoe on line and it's a brand name, then you can go to the store try it on to confirm the fit and size. I bought a few pairs this way, and I have really odd shaped feet.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

@PA. Thank You for your suggestion. 

I still prefer to buy the pair of shoes which I have tried and not just a similar one in a store. I know it sounds odd to some.each:


----------

